
Show HN: EggFinder – We Qualify AWS Tooling for You - veermanhas
https://cloudegg.net/eggfinder/
======
mtmail
Can you resubmit the tool when it's launched? Right now it's a landing page
asking for email address with nothing to try.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

